# hands down best chili recipe I ever made



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.chefscatalog.com/recipe/...colate-porter-sauce.aspx?sourcecode=GW1EM4015

yes its alot of work yes the level is high for difficulty but it is worth it , I halved it beef short ribs are very expensive i did one lb package w bone in and 1lb package without bone 
Made it between yesterday and today, a lot of work but soo worth It. the layers of flavor are unreal, sweet, roasty, slight chocolate , spice yum
e

Ingredients
For the Beer-Braised Short Ribs:	
5 pounds	short ribs
2 tablespoons	canola oil
1	red onion, diced
4 cloves	garlic, minced
2 - 12 ounce bottles	chocolate porter beer
1 tablespoon	oregano
2	bay leaves
Kosher Salt
black pepper
For the chili:	
3 tablespoons	canola oil
3	poblano peppers, roasted and chopped
3	red bell peppers, roasted and chopped
2 medium	red onions, chopped
2	jalapenos, seeds and membranes removed, chopped
8 cloves	garlic, minced
1 tablespoon	garlic powder
1 tablespoon	onion powder
1/2 tablespoon	ancho chili powder
1/2 tablespoon	chipotle chili powder
1 tablespoon	oregano
1 teaspoon	black pepper
1 teaspoon	cumin
1 bottle	chocolate porter beer
2 cups	beef stock
2	chipotle peppers in adobo sauce, chopped
45 ounces	fire roasted tomatoes
28 ounces	tomato sauce
6 ounces	tomato paste
30 ounces	black beans
Kosher salt
Cooking Instructions
For the short ribs:
Season short ribs with salt and pepper on all sides. Heat canola oil in a dutch oven on medium-high heat. When oil is hot, sear short ribs on all sides until golden brown. Work in batches to avoid over-crowding the pan. Remove short ribs as they are finished browning and set aside.

Add red onion to the pan and cook until soft, stirring occasionally. Add garlic and cook for 1 minute more. Add beer and deglaze the pan by loosening up the brown bits that have formed on the pan. Add oregano and bay leaves. Return short ribs to the pan. Short ribs should be submerged by the beer.

Bring pan to a boil and transfer to the oven at 375F for about 3 hours, or until falling off the bone. Remove from the oven and let cool. Shred meat, removing as much fat as possible, and set aside.

*Hint: The braising of the short ribs can be completed the day before making the chili.

For the Chili:
Start the chili while the short ribs are braising. Roast the poblano and red peppers on a gas stovetop or grill, turning until all sides are blistered and blackened. Remove from heat and place in a plastic bag and let cool. When cooled, remove the skin from the peppers. Chop the peppers into 1/2-inch pieces and set aside.

Heat a large stockpot over medium heat. Add the oil. When stockpot is heated add the red onion and jalapenos, stirring occasionally until softened. Season with salt as needed. Add garlic and cook 1 minute. Add beer, beef stock, chipotle peppers in adobo, roasted peppers, fire roasted tomatoes, tomato sauce, tomato paste and black beans and stir until combined. Stir in garlic powder, onion powder, ancho chili powder, chipotle chili powder, oregano, pepper and cumin. Add in short rib meat when it is finished. Season with salt as needed.

Bring to a boil and then lower heat to a simmer. Simmer at least 3 hours to combine flavors.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I'd be more interested in what that mess cost than what it tasted like. You got a figure?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

lol yea the ribs because I went with 1lb bone in short ribs and 1 lb boneless was about $10 the beer was $7 for a 4 pack I used 3, the fire roasted tomatoes were $1.29 x 2, I think any kind of beef except ground will work just fine because of all the cook time. I will probably try this with stew meat next time. Hubby kept saying mmmmmmmmm the whole time


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Man that is in depth for chili...sounds good though


----------

